# Stop Ads in Mobile



## jd67 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nokia Lumia 630 mobile with wins 8 How to stop ads appearing


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Apps or browser ads?

I was going to suggest AdBlock, but according to their support page it's not supported on Windows phones - Windows Phone app / Questions / Discussion Area - AdBlock Support


> At this time it's not possible to build such an app on Windows Phone, because every WP app doesn't have access to the system settings and is sandboxed.


Some alternative suggestions that might be relevant: Ad Block in WP - Windows Central Forums


----------



## jd67 (Jun 23, 2010)

koala said:


> Apps or browser ads?
> 
> I was going to suggest AdBlock, but according to their support page it's not supported on Windows phones - Windows Phone app / Questions / Discussion Area - AdBlock Support
> 
> ...


Think they are browser ads


----------

